# Chocolate Bayou Tourney #2



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is a flyer and a link

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/threads/18510-2-Lutes-April-Tournament?p=188002#post188002


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*APRIL 14th :fish:*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Setting up to be another good turnout .....


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://outboard-parts.com/files/2012/03/April-tourney2.pdf

Here is a good PDF to print too


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you pay your entry fee early, by Easter, you get additional points that count towards the invitational.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> If you pay your entry fee early, by Easter, you get additional points that count towards the invitational.


We have had a large amount of early entries .... expecting this event to have a BIG turnout ....

It's this weekend!!! ... see you there


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> We have had a large amount of early entries .... expecting this event to have a BIG turnout ....
> 
> It's this weekend!!! ... see you there


It's looking breezy but we'll be there. Just haven't had the time to get over that way and sign up.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

We will be there!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

bayourat said:


> It's looking breezy but we'll be there. Just haven't had the time to get over that way and sign up.


Your redfish don't mind dirty water!!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Shhhhh ! ... don't be scared of no wind


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Shhhhh ! ... don't be scared of no wind


I'm not.... let it blow.


----------

